# The Life of Pi



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I just watched this yesterday and enjoyed it. The background to the opening credits (which I usually skip thru) was beautiful. Made me really appreciate my TVs (watched it on a 42" and a 60" plasma). The tiger (which I think was mostly computer generated) was really well done. 

I don't normally comment on movies, but if you want to see how well your TV plays BDs, I think this is a must see film.

Rich


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I was pleased with the opticals, especially when I watched the special features and found that I'd guessed wrong when I tried to figure out when they'd used a live tiger and when it was CGI. I don't want to spoil the story, but I did find it far less inspirational than I thought I would.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I was pleased with the opticals, especially when I watched the special features and found that I'd guessed wrong when I tried to figure out when they'd used a live tiger and when it was CGI. I don't want to spoil the story, but I did find it far less inspirational than I thought I would.


Not sure it was meant to be inspirational. Never even considered it when I ordered it.

Rich


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I think Ang Lee said that 15% of the tiger scenes were real. I would have been wrong as well as to which were real. We're getting really good at CG.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> I think Ang Lee said that 15% of the tiger scenes were real. I would have been wrong as well as to which were real. We're getting really good at CG.


Really good. I was amazed.

Rich


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

The Bengal Tiger--my absolute favorite animal on the earth, and one of its most beautiful creatures.

And sadly, on the verge of extinction.


----------

